# Steelhead from the beaches



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone fish "beach" areas for incoming steelies? I heard about it and I thought it would be cool to try. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

trout run my friend trout run


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, look for me


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Anything like that in Ohio? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

BigFishAddict said:


> Anything like that in Ohio?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thank God NO!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

No, but you can catch and release some decent sized ones near Lake Erie where the Cuyahoga dumps into it each year during the spawn


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Any of the river mouths will produce fish in the right conditons. Even the smallest creeks and tribs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

A little creek with public parking near the mouth has a big beach area where you can cast in the fall. Otherwise, the long wall at the grand river and beach to the west is a good place to start.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> A little creek with public parking near the mouth has a big beach area where you can cast in the fall. Otherwise, the long wall at the grand river and beach to the west is a good place to start.


Oh yeah I forgot about that beach


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite fishing of all! Surf fishing. You can find me at arcola creek or wheeler creek at the geneva st. Park. I use a 10 1/2' noodle rod with 8 lb test. 1/8 to 1/4 oz spoons of almost any color ( pink n blue do the best) some of the absolute best fish fights have come from those places. MAN I CAN'T WAIT FOR FALL!!!
That's why I'm the psycho!


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

salmon king said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about that beach


Oops. I left an important part out of the post = "a bit east of the Grand"... That's what happens when PUI (posting under the influence).


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> Oops. I left an important part out of the post = "a bit east of the Grand"... That's what happens when PUI (posting under the influence).


Its all good sc Id rather not name specifics anyways...


----------

